# Just lost my best friend



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

My sincerest condolences. Take comfort in knowing that you are the envy of almost everybody on this board who has had to help a dog on to the other side. Sounds like he passed with little to no pain... and in the arms of the person he loved most on this planet... 

Again... my sympathies truly.... I cannot imagine the pain.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I am so terribly sorry for you. How sad and yet how poignant, he called for and your were there to be with him. That is special and with time you will find some peace in that. Bless you and Shadow, I am sending many {{{{HUGS}}}} your way.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Welcome to GRF. I'm so sorry you found us at such a sad time with the passing of your Shadow. When you are ready to share with us some stories of Shadow and your life with him, we will be here to listen. Post pics too if you like.

RIP Shadow, run free and sleep slowly at the bridge with your new friends.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So sorry*

I am so very sorry about your sweet Golden, Shadow, but what a perfect way for Shadow to go with you by his side-with no suffering.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry it was Shadow's time to go, but so glad you could be there to help ease his way.

I too told my old boy it was okay to go back in October. He also went peacefully and with no pain although at the vet's office. I think it helps them to be told it is okay to go even though we wish they could stay.

Big hugs to you. I am so sorry for your pain.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to read of your loss of Shadow. Do you have any pictures of him you can post here?

Also I moved your post into the Rainbow Forum so he can be with other Goldens who have passed on before him.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. What a shock to you. I'm glad you were able to be there in the end.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss but happy you were able to be with your best friend at the end.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry to read about Shadow. They are never with us long enough. I am sure he felt great comfort in your being there with him at the end. While I know no words that can ease your pain at a time such as this, I myself have found comfort in the below website at times just as this. I can only hope you do also.

THE STAR


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your unexpected loss. There can be no better way to go than with the one you love most right there with you. What a blessing that you were there and able to ease his transition. Hugs to you and godspeed to dear Shadow. I hope when you feel able that you'll share more about him... we all love stories and pictures.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am glad you heard his call and were there for him when his time came.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

_I am so sorry for your loss and so unexpectedly. Take comfort that you were able to be with Shadow at the end._

_RIP Shadow...._


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. It is so difficult to lose them. They are no longer here physically but living in your and our hearts.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry. I am so glad you could be there with him when he passed.


----------



## daisysmam (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. He will always be in your heart.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the passing of your best friend. Run free at the bridge Shadow.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss. Brought tears to my eyes. RIP Shadow<3


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum but I am so sorry you found us due to the loss of your sweet Shadow. He sounds like he was at peace with you at his side at the end. Which made me cry and smile. You have a great bond that will never go away no matter the time or distance. He will always be with you now only walking on silent paws in your heart and memories.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

I am so sorry about your unexpected loss of Shadow. I hope that knowing you were there at the last moment brings you some comfort.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm very sorry on your loss of Shadow. Let him run free with my Ginger at the bridge.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.....it brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm sorry you lost your Shadow. it's not easy, but at least you were with him and he went with the person he loved most holding him.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry you have lost your Shadow. There are few of here who haven't lost a dog, and I bet every one of us knows or hopes to know the painful blessing of holding a beloved dog in passing. You are hurting now, but Shadow is not. I hope there is comfort in that.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Brought tears to my eyes too, such a range of emotions. I am filled with joy that he barked for you and that you had those last moments with him ... precious beyond words, such a gift. Though truly sad for you also, because I understand how huge the loss of your friend is to you. And in total awe of you that you were so collected when it mattered to your friend the most. That's love ... again, such a gift :heartbeat


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry Shadow had to pass, but your being there with him was a blessing.

Run softly at the Bridge Shadow,


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

I am so sorry you lost your best friend. *big hugs to you*
Will be thinking of you tonight.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I know this doesn't make you feel any better, but when my Flora goes I sincerely hope it is exactly how your Shadow went... peacefully, in the arms of those he loves and who loves him. My sincerest condolences.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for your sudden loss of Shadow. I'm sure that was such a shock to loose him without any warning. I know that it helped him to have you there with him when he left for the bridge. Rest in Peace Shadow.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your sudden loss. I know you must be heartbroken. I am in the final stages with one of my dogs and it is so hard.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Shadow, but glad (if that is the right word) that you were able to be with him as he passed to the bridge

Run free Shadow


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I am so very sorry about your sweet Golden, Shadow, but what a perfect way for Shadow to go with you by his side-with no suffering.


 
I am so sorry for your loss of Shadow but as Karen said if they must go what a nice way to go.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

RIP Sweet Shadow. I know how heart broken you are right now, but he gave you a gift before he left...he called you to him and passed peacefully with his best friend by his side. We all hope for that moment.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Shadow. So many of us have lost our beloved friends, many of us very recently- I am one of those. I know your pain and the emptiness you are feeling right now. It will pass with time, I promise you, there are brighter days ahead.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Such a short post - sweet and pure - brought me to tears. I'm so sorry for your loss. You're very mature for 19 - be kind to yourself and allow yourself to grieve.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry to read of Shadow's passing. How privileged you were to be there with him when he needed you most.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

I love the photo of you as a boy and Shadow as a young puppy.

You grew up together, a boy and his dog, and will never forget Shadow. If there is possibly a perfect way to send a dog to Rainbow Bridge, this is it.

So glad Shadow called to you to be with him and let you know it was time. 
I am so very sorry for your loss. 
Connie and Cody


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

My sincerest condolences on the loss of your best friend. The love you shared is a bond that will never be broken.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I AM SO SORRY. IT IS SO HARD TO LOSEE A MUCH LOVED PET AND I AM COMING UP ON A STRING OF ANNIVERSARIES/. WE LOST OUR BELOVED 17 YEAR OOLD CAT, PIPPI, 5 YEARS AGO NEXT MONTH AT AGE 17. THEN AMY 15 WILL BE 4 YEARS SINCE WE LOST OUR MUCH LOVED GOLDEN BOY, bUCK TO HEART ATTACK AT AGE 12 YEARS 3 MONTHS, AND MAY 25 IT WILL BE YEARS SINCE WE LOST OUR MUCH LOVED GOLDEN GIRL, KAYCEE TO FCANCER AT AGER 8 YRS. 9 MONTHS.

I LOST MY FIRST DOG, AN ENGLISH SETTER WAY, WAY BACK IN '56 AND HAVE LOST MANY DOGS SINCE AND IT NEVER GETS EASIER. AND YOU NEVER STOPLOVING THEM. BUT EVENTUALLY SHE REMEMBER THEM MORE WITH SMILES THAN WITH TEARS.


----------



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am sure Shadow will be making many new friends and have lots of fun at the bridge.

This is why I don't like reading this section of the forum, makes me cry everytime 

RIP Shadow


----------

